# Fortified Wheat Germ Oil w/E for the Goats????



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So there horsey side gets their tastey grain topped w/Fortified Wheat Germ Oil and I'm wondering why shouldn't the goaties get some too???? I love what it does to my horses' skin/coat condition and helps to put a little smoothness/fat cover on. Hmmmmm??? Anyone done this? Have any idea's, concerns, tips, reseach, etc??? Do goats have allergies to Wheat Germ?? I'm not familiar w/any issues w/wheat germ but thought I'd check w/everyone here and see what you all thought? 
Can they get too much Vitamin E, Vitamin A, and/or Vitamin D3?

Here's a pic & the description:


> Wheat Germ Oil Blend, Fortified, Rich, Natural Source Of Unsaturated, Fatty Acids For A Sleek Luxurious Coat, Fortified With 25,000 IU Vitamin A, 2,500 IU Vitamin D3 & 65 IU Vitamin E Per OZ.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Huh; I use it for my horse also and never thought about using it on the goats. Can't wait to hear if anyone has used it...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too... I certainly like what it does on the horse :thumb: 

Would be nice to use it on the goaties too...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone tried this on their goats????
I cant be the first to come up with this...

I did start it and no-one has keeled over...so I'm thinking it should be alright????? LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not used it but have wondered if my goats would get the same benefit, I have however used Flaxseed oil as well as corn oil as a topdress in my bucks grain to help put weight on. As far as them getting too much of the vitamins, I don't think it would be something to worry about, goats definatly metabolise their nutrition at a faster rate , I feed mine a complete goat feed that has those added vitamins plus they get freechoice minerals with those same vitamins and haven't had any issues yet. With any change in diet though, gradual is best and if you notice soft poop, back off the amount you give til they adjust.


----------

